# S10 vs Colorado - Electric Conversion



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

i don't know much about the colorado...same platform as the Hummer H3, i think it would be a heavier truck then the s10. they are both GM so i don't think you will ever have a problem finding parts for either. i do think you would have better luck finding used parts for the s10 since there have been so many of them made. another plus for the s10 would be like you said, more EV parts and kits available for it. you can have adapter plates made and battery boxes made, most people do...but sometimes spending a little extra for a few parts that are already tried and tested for your ride, mean that you can get it on the road faster and start saving gas money. Canadian electric vehicles is where i got a lot of my parts from and they have a great s10 kit or just order a few specialty parts.

edit* Canadian Electric Vehicles does have an adapter plate for the Colorado, and i'm sure a full kit, and i'm guessing other companies do too


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

IIRC, they changed the engine with the Colorado, so an adapter for the S-10 may not work for it.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

It is for sure heavier. I prefer the looks of the S10. The last year for 2wd models was 2004 I believe and in '05 only built 4wd. And did I mention the Colorado is UGLY?


----------



## antimattercrusader (Feb 27, 2012)

lol that's a matter of opinion. I was able to find the needed adapter plates at http://www.lithium-battery-division-electric-car-company.com

I tend to like the Colorado better, but after some research it does appear to be 300-400lbs heavier.


----------



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

The company I work for bought a few Chevy Colorado trucks right after they came out. They had terribly uncomfortable bench seats. Seats are bolted in, so they can be changed though. As beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it's your money, buy the one you'd most like to cruise around in and go for it! 

It would be a shame to buy a vehicle, invest a lot of time and money building an EV out of it and not like it when you finished.


----------



## antimattercrusader (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah... my mind is far from made up. I am also considering an older S10 - especially for my first conversion since they're easy to find and inexpensive. 

I'll check out and drive both, and put together a parts list for both before making a decision.


----------



## miev 1 (Jan 22, 2015)

This is an old thread.

Any other Colorado conversions. I was thinking the 4 dr. crew with the 4cyl. comes with 5 speed. Would make a good conversion.

But this is few years old, so maybe nothing happened.


----------

